# Are the bracelets worth the money?



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

I noticed that they finally released a bracelet for the DS30. I find myself hardly ever wearing my DS30 because I don't like leather straps that much. 

I looked and the bracelet including shipping will be close to $700. I know that they're made of hardened steel and super over-engineered etc. but $700 is nearly as much as I paid for the watch itself. 

Are they really worth that much? I want one but I'm finding it hard to pull the trigger at that price.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

The bracelet is not worth it in my opinion and not because of how much it costs, but for other reasons: Damasko DA35 - strap or bracelet?....


----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have on my da47. Its nice. But not worth $700 to me. 
But you dont like leather so, either go with rubber/silicone or get the bracelet.

Its is well made and the individual screws for each link is really nice. 
I matches very well with the case colour which I also like. I got mine second hand so it was worth it with the watch. But I wouldn't fork out $700usd for it (at least at my current financial circumstances as a 30 year old)

One issue I have is that my wrist expands when I get warmer through out the day. And there is no small adjustments to the bracelet. So I have to go with a bit larger (which sometimes wriggles about my wrist) to allow for any wrist expansion.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

In my opinion, the bracelets are worth every penny. Extremely well-engineered, virtually indestructible and very nice-looking. My DC67SI is always on the bracelet now and I have an order in for the new DS30 bracelet.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I do like the bracelet. It is worth is you like the looks of it

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> And there is no small adjustments to the bracelet.


No half links on the bracelet?


----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

Well there is two pairs of longer links (not smaller ones). But they leave a larger gap between the links and I dont like that. I like them to be all evenly spaced. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Bruno28 said:


> Well there is two pairs of longer links (not smaller ones). But they leave a larger gap between the links and I don't like that. I like them to be all evenly spaced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


I guess they're 3/4 links. I agree that the gap is annoying. But I overlook it because the bracelet is, IMHO, awesome.


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)

Seems steep for just a bracelet. Would rather rock a strap save up for the next piece


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

I ordered my DS30 with the bracelet for 1500usd 2 weeks ago (another 4 weeks to go.......the wait is killing me!!).
Comparing the DS30 w/ bracelet at 1500usd to other watches in that price range, I think it is worth the money.
But I hear you OP, if I had bought the DS30 without the bracelet and saw the bracelet at 700usd, I may just spend that on another watch.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

FYI - Windup has them listed for $551. Not currently in stock but if I were in the market, I'd just shoot them an email to ask them to order me one. I definitely wouldn't pay the ~$600 + shipping Damasko is charging if ordered direct.

Even at the lower price, I'm still not sure though. I like the bracelet's looks, but I also really like how comfortable, light, and unobtrusive the DS30 wears on my Hirsch James with cheapo deployant. Without on-the-fly adjustment capability, I can't see it being as comfortable as on the rubber/leather strap. At this point, it's a no for me, with the possibility of picking one up down the road if the DS30 needs a refresh.


----------



## rosetwig (Apr 22, 2017)

I upgraded my DS36 to the bracelet about 6 months ago, and I immediately realized how totally worth it it was. I didn't buy mine new, but a certain amount of patient lurking on WUS and other watch sites will usually turn one up for about $450-500 after a month or so. The best part about one of these babies is how incredibly smooth and solid they feel on the wrist. Also, they warm up to body temp pretty fast, so you basically stop feeling them at all. Well worth it.


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

I like my bracelet. I generally wear mine a bit loose, so when my wrist expands it doesn't affect me very much. But, I can understand sizing can be an issue.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

I have been looking forward to the DS30 bracelet for a very long time. It is thinner / lighter than their other bracelets and aside from not having a quick adjust, im going to guess and hope that Damasko fixed the other concerns customers had with their earlier ice hardened bracelets.
I understand adding / removing links is a snap with the provided tool. I would really have to adjust this to my wrist in the summer time and leave it at that to avoid having to fiddle with sizing. 
I always like to have a metal bracelet as an option and my gut tells me they got it right with the DS30 version. After all, look at how long it took them to release it.
Me and a friend have been in touch with them for over a year regarding the release of this bracelet.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Dietly said:


> I noticed that they finally released a bracelet for the DS30. I find myself hardly ever wearing my DS30 because I don't like leather straps that much.
> 
> I looked and the bracelet including shipping will be close to $700. I know that they're made of hardened steel and super over-engineered etc. but $700 is nearly as much as I paid for the watch itself.
> 
> Are they really worth that much? I want one but I'm finding it hard to pull the trigger at that price.


I have had several 4's, on both leather and bracelet. IMHO, both of these look great on either. These are very versatile watches in that regard.

I found the bracelet to take up less "bulk", i.e. the strap and buckle add "thickness" that can make it harder to slip the watch under some cuffs. I also don't care for a long "tail" with a strap, but good straps offers options on length.

I reacquired a 47 last year, on leather, because they look great. In pictures I always believed the 46 to look perfect on the bracelet, but did not see the 47 the same way.

But the 47 was not getting any wrist time, so decided recently to add the bracelet before making any final decision. Figured to be a long shot. I was wrong: in person, the 47 looks fantastic on the bracelet. It has been on my wrist for 4 weeks straight now. Just MHO.

As to cost, yes it is expensive. Especially at the watch's cost. But it can't be compared to bracelets commonly found on watches anywhere in this price range. There are much more expensive watches with bracelets that are the same as found in watches costing far less.

Not many watch makers manufacture in-house their bracelets. That is what you need to compare against as far as cost. I think this one of the best made bracelets on the market. Many other seems to agree, beyond Damasko owners , based in comments on other forums. fans of Rolex, Omega, and many other high end brands praise the Damasko.

That said, it can be difficult to get the right fit. And making adjustments requires a special tool. Wrists swell and contract, which can be compensated for as seasons change. But they can also swell in hours depending on factors; on a few occasions, I have had to take mine off on long flights.

That's the only significant watch out I can think of. Other than that, I'd suggest Damasko include pieces to make 2 additional longer links (total 4 links).

As far as if you can justify it, that's another question only you know the answer to.


----------



## mikem2277 (May 29, 2015)

I have a DC56 (newer no holes case design) that came on the black Damasko strap but after having a DA44 and DA36 with bracelet I knew how much it transforms the watch. Paid around $700 from Worn and wound shop and love it with my only complaint being the end link fitment. Its not as flush as I recall my DA bracelet (with holes case on both) They sent me 2 sets of the Damasko special spring bars with the exposed spring in the middle but still not giving me the fitment I have come to expect from a highly engineered and expensive bracelet. I do remember having the same issue on the first Damasko bracelet I had and I think I had to purchase some Rolex Submariner spring bars to fix so I have a set ordered. Overall totally worth it.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Like others said, it's a nice looking bracelet, but it's definitely not that expensive.

If you are a hardcore fan of the bracelet and money is no object, it might be worth buying.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

nepatriot said:


> Not many watch makers manufacture in-house their bracelets. That is what you need to compare against as far as cost.


This is a really cogent point. For so many watches in this price range, the bracelet is outsourced, with just a stamped or etched logo on the clasp. Give credit to Damasko for designing and making their own.

With regards to the issues on the previous ice-hardened bracelets, if I recall correctly, they were largely cases of rust. I would imagine (not a metallurgist I don't know for sure) that the surface hardened submarine steel offers a much higher degree of protection from corrosion than the ice hardened bracelets for the other Damasko watches.


----------



## ThisHobbyBankruptsMe (Dec 9, 2020)

Depends on how you look at it...

The cost of the bracelet is roughly on par with what you'd pay for something from Omega. Obviously Damasko and Omega are not in the same price category as brands go, so... in that sense Damasko is overpricing their bracelet for what their brand's premium would command.

That being said, the Damasko bracelet is objectively superior to standard 316L bracelet from Omega simply due to the ice hardening. Bracelets are giant scratch magnets, so having that level of scratch resistance is a huge plus.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ThisHobbyBankruptsMe said:


> Depends on how you look at it...
> 
> The cost of the bracelet is roughly on par with what you'd pay for something from Omega. Obviously Damasko and Omega are not in the same price category as brands go, so... in that sense Damasko is overpricing their bracelet for what their brand's premium would command.
> 
> That being said, the Damasko bracelet is objectively superior to standard 316L bracelet from Omega simply due to the ice hardening. Bracelets are giant scratch magnets, so having that level of scratch resistance is a huge plus.


It's true, there is typically a ratio: the more expensive the watch, the more expensive the bracelet and straps. More often than not, that seems to have little bearing on the bracelet or strap itself, as many are made by the same 3rd parties for different watch manufacturers... Look at Bonetto Cinturini rubbers ... many brands contract with them; sometimes you can even spot the BC version of the Mfg's.... Marathon for example. The watch maker's branded always costs several factors more.

Even on more expensive brands, like Omega, there are discussions here and elsewhere speculating on where their brackets, straps, dials, hands, and cases are made. It seems generally accepted that China is a large source for steel parts, like bracelets, buckles, etc.

So yes, the Damasko bracelet's cost stands out.

For me, I can accept that Damasko's bracelet costs as much as a some much more expensive brand's bracelet because 1). I know the Damasko is made in-house, 2). most other brands outsource, many to the same makers in China, 3). the unique steel (ice hardened), and the cost to manufacture in Germany is higher than China.

Just about everything we buy is over priced compared to the simple cost of materials and production.

IMHO, the cost is _*explainable*_ ... if it's _*worth*_ it to a particular customer is another question, and can only one be answered by the buyer.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I would like the bracelet a lot more if it was not a butterfly clasp.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Bruno28 said:


> Well there is two pairs of longer links (not smaller ones). But they leave a larger gap between the links and I dont like that. I like them to be all evenly spaced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


I agree, I like evenly spaced links..thats why you place them at the end and connect them to the clasp, so the gap is between link and clasp..which is acceptable.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

thedonn007 said:


> I would like the bracelet a lot more if it was not a butterfly clasp.


Yep ... some do, some don't. Coke vs Pepsi. iOS vs Windows. Can be a deal breaker. As I got older, Coke vs Pepsi became less interchangeable. Now it's a deal breaker...

This is my second ever butterfly. Did not like the first one. On a silicone strap. But to be fair I trimmed it just a little to much, so it never fit right.

It's a very nice clasp, as clasps go. I think its milled, not pressed. Ceramic ball bearings too: has a very solid snap when closing. Barely adds any thickness to the overall fit; really slims down the fit under a cuff.

Trade off is no micro adjustments: can't use a paper clip for a quick loosen\tighten job, as many traditional clasps allow. With this one, you would need to take along the tool, links and screws. Try doing that on an airline seat tray ...


----------



## watcheseh (Dec 16, 2020)

A lot of good points made already. For me it comes back to will I wear the bracelet, and if not, how much satisfaction will I get from owning the complete set (or frustration from not owning it)


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

I would agree the cost is explainable here. They say you get what you pay for. Damasko is known as a high value for your dollar family owned business.
Im sure they considered upsetting their fan base if they had put out an overpriced bracelet. 
Personally I have zero concern that a bracelet made out of sub steel will rust. 
I would like to see some more reviews on their new DS30 bracelet.


----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)

I have the bracelet on my DC57. worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Bottom line for ME comes down to if I have the money to spare, bracelets will always be a nice addition especially these great ones from Damasko, but if there is no money to spare, don't do it! I wouldn't buy one for a DS30 or DS36 for example, but for the larger watches like the DS57, it's well well worth it


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

I'd love to get it to complete the look of my DS30 but after weighing the cost (nearly that of another watch as OP pointed out) and realizing that I hardly wear any of the watches I currently own on a bracelet I decided against it. Different strokes, etc. If the "indestructible" tool-ish aspect is what draws you to Damasko the most then I say go for it - otherwise it's gonna be a no from me dawg.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

noregrets said:


> In my opinion, the bracelets are worth every penny. Extremely well-engineered, virtually indestructible and very nice-looking. My DC67SI is always on the bracelet now and I have an order in for the new DS30 bracelet.


I totally agree with "noregrets." Plus - if decades from now the watch goes up for sale, a new owner may appreciate have an OEM bracelet. And due to Damasko being a smaller company, something such as the bracelet may be impossible to find at auction. Just my two cents.

Both my DK11 and DC86 <which was just ordered> have bracelets, although the DC86 also comes with a custom 'Robby' strap. I wanted the bracelet to go along with that watch.
Nice to have it for swapping out on occasion, if desired.


----------



## Eljimador (Jun 3, 2021)

I bought a DA36 with the leather strap, then bought the bracelet. I think in this case the bracelet is worth it because it transforms the look of the watch. The leather strap leaves a gap between the strap and the case, which accentuates the round shape of the dial and leaves it looking too traditional for my taste. The bracelet fits flush against the case and creates a more streamlined, monolithic appearance with the case flowing into the bracelet without interruption.


----------



## alvin_c (Nov 14, 2018)

I owned the Damasko bracelet for my DA46 for several months. I ended up selling it because it was so heavy. As others have said, with limited adjustability and arm swelling in warm weather, I wore the bracelet a bit loose. Being so heavy (far more than a typical metal bracelet) caused it to really slide up and down on my wrist. As far as both build quality and aesthetics go, it’s my favorite bracelet ever. But I rarely wore it due to the extreme weight as I view Damasko as a true tool watch brand, and a simple NATO is more practical in almost every possible way from a tool watch perspective.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Price is a bit steep but i love both my bracelets that i have. DS30 is aweome as well as the one one on my DA46. like mentioned above. the DA46 is a bit heavy but i have heavier watches so im ok. the main issue is i can wear bracelet in the summer when my wrist swell. in winter i use straps or can only wear it for a few days. The DS30 i can wear all year on bracelet pretty much everyday its so comfortable and lite. i can use a micro adjustment link on my Da46 to wear in winter but i dnt want to have to add or remove links twice a yr. Of my 18 watch collection both my Damasko's are by far the most comfortable bracelets i have.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Just took delivery of 22mm bracelet and put it on my Dsub2. You can definitely see the difference in color and also feel the difference a bit but overall it is not shockingly obvious so definitely works for me. It is not an exact fit, I had tried a few other SS bracelets and decided to got the Damasko, very happy I did that. Bonus is now I can get another Damasko to fit this bracelet, win win.


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

alvin_c said:


> I owned the Damasko bracelet for my DA46 for several months. I ended up selling it because it was so heavy. As others have said, with limited adjustability and arm swelling in warm weather, I wore the bracelet a bit loose. Being so heavy (far more than a typical metal bracelet) caused it to really slide up and down on my wrist. As far as both build quality and aesthetics go, it’s my favorite bracelet ever. But I rarely wore it due to the extreme weight as I view Damasko as a true tool watch brand, and a simple NATO is more practical in almost every possible way from a tool watch perspective.


Agreed on all points, especially the sliding up and down the wrist. Great quality, though!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> I guess they're 3/4 links. I agree that the gap is annoying. But I overlook it because the bracelet is, IMHO, awesome.
> 
> View attachment 15597228


Agreed. Built like tank treads!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

